# Suitable Laminate/Trimmer router



## delbs (May 3, 2014)

Hi all, 

Nathan from Aus here, i am looking at purchasing a trimmer router as i want to use it for hinges, letter and general template work and edging work etc. I already own 2 triton routers but they too large for what i want. 

I have read some trimmer routers have got LED lights and clear bases for great visibility while working, this is what i need especially for hinge work.

Can anyone recommend a router they are happy with, I am fond oof the Makita trimmer range as they have a large accessorie range and community behind them but am open to other brands

Anyone have one that has a good light, clear base, 1/4" collet size and works with after market template accessorie kits?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Do you only want recommendations for routers available in Oz, or will you be buying overseas. Europe ? due to voltage issues with US?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Delbs Hello Hope you like and enjoy the router forums make yourself at Home.  Please participate by asking and answering questions, that is what makes this forum work!
Again welcome.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I chose the Makita RTO700CZ3 complete kit from America but the trim router itself is available complete with the round base is available from Bunnings for about $130.00. It is around 1 hp and has variable speed. Whilst it doesn't have lighting it can, with a little ingenuity have a light added as I have done with my main router the Makita RP2301FC as shown, and with such a bright light I doubt that a clear base would be needed.


----------



## gary.story (May 3, 2014)

harrysin said:


> I chose the Makita RTO700CZ3 complete kit from America but the trim router itself is available complete with the round base is available from Bunnings for about $130.00. It is around 1 hp and has variable speed. Whilst it doesn't have lighting it can, with a little ingenuity have a light added as I have done with my main router the Makita RP2301FC as shown, and with such a bright light I doubt that a clear base would be needed.


Love the light idea. I never thought about it but it sure would help with my eyesight. I just might have to try that on one of my routers.


----------



## delbs (May 3, 2014)

Hi guys. Thanks for the warm welcome. I have found this forum very helpful so far. Does anyone know if you can access this forum via an app like tapatalk?

Anyway back to the point. I really like the makita range. I could have sworn I read a review of a makita trimmer router recently and it had a built in led with light switch. Ill try find the article.

If I buy the makita from bunnings im assuming I could get the accessories from america and it would fit the model here? 

Thanks again
Nathan


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> Does anyone know if you can access this forum via an app like tapatalk?


Not as far as I am aware. A few members access the forum via their iPad, iPhone or tablet.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"Can anyone recommend a router they are happy with, "
*********************************
Have studied the best. All with compromise, & I do mean compromise.
Now using the Makita RT0701C, not perfect but I like.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

delbs said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for the warm welcome. I have found this forum very helpful so far. Does anyone know if you can access this forum via an app like tapatalk?
> 
> Anyway back to the point. I really like the makita range. I could have sworn I read a review of a makita trimmer router recently and it had a built in led with light switch. Ill try find the article.
> 
> ...


The tilt and offset bases are available right here in Australia and I'd be surprised if the plunge base isn't also. It looks like I saved money buying the complete RTO700CX3 kit from America. My total cost including a BIG transformer from Sydney and all transport was $$429.00. There is no light on this router, but it does have soft start and variable speed.

Sydney Tools - Makita Accessories - Page 3


----------



## delbs (May 3, 2014)

Hi all,

Thanks for the replies. the router that has 2 bases 1 plunge and 1 trimmer base wasnt a makita it was a dewalt that had 2 LED lights built into the motor body so it would work regardless of what base you had atached. here it is in Aus anyway

dewalt-d26204k-dewalt-900w-8mm-premium-combination-multibase-plunge-fixed-base-router-trimmer

I do like the look of the makita RTO700CZ3 and amount of accessories included with it though. i might go out to a local shop and take a look as i know they have festool on display and their trimmer router has been rated pretty decent. they are just in a different price range


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My RP2301FC has has two built in lights but they are pathetic, hence the added torch which is superb.


----------



## Mike_Mendelsohn (May 17, 2010)

I bought the Dewalt 621 about 8 months ago because of the lights. I need the lights when I am hogging out the waste of dovetail pins so I can see the scribed lines.

The router has replaced my Bosch trim router as my favorite. I have even used the plunge base a few times.


----------



## delbs (May 3, 2014)

Hi all, Bit of an update. I was given a Makita 3709x variable speed trim router which so far has exceeded my expectations. I was a little disappointed at first to see that its the router with early 0 accessories available aside from a fence etc and its the 700model that has the plunge base and tilt guides etc. I have also got an old 3621 which has the same collet size and plunge built in that I can use for small work if I need the depth adjustment more than the 3709x offers. Then for large work for xmas I got the RP2301FC also which im very happy with. Such an upgrade from my older Triton I believe. 

Does anyone think there are any advantages or dis advantages between the 3709x and the RTO700CZ3 ? because they seem very much the same to be minus the accessories available for RTO700CZ3 and not 3709x

Cheers.
Nathan


----------

